# 220A Advice



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

I've found a 220A for sale locally. Grass catcher, transport wheels, and grooved roller included.

Owner purchased it about 6 years ago and it sounds like he took very good care of it. New belts, carb cleaned twice a year, main jet replaced once, new air filter, regular oil changes, and greased bearings. It's been in storage for 3 years because he moved and it was serviced by a John Deere dealership before going into storage. It got a new bed knife and the reel was sharpened.

He's proud of the mower and the effort he's put into maintaining it. He thinks he can get $700 for it. Do you guys think that's a fair price?

A local 220C sold for $700 in a couple hours on craigslist this week. It didn't have the history this one does, had a broken parking brake, no transport wheels, and a toro grass catcher. This would be my first reel mower. I'm just hesitant to spend this much on one that's atleast 17 years old. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would look at it as a $400-450 mower with $2-300 worth of recent service performed on it. Where I live the only place around I've found who will sharpen reels charges $200 - that's before replacing a bedknife or performing other maintenance.

That being said... 220a is a pretty old model. You could probably get a 220c or 220sl for $4-500 at an auction and have the same invested in it after having it serviced. You'd be rolling the dice going this route though.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I would look at it as a $400-450 mower with $2-300 worth of recent service performed on it. Where I live the only place around I've found who will sharpen reels charges $200 - that's before replacing a bedknife or performing other maintenance.
> 
> That being said... 220a is a pretty old model. You could probably get a 220c or 220sl for $4-500 at an auction and have the same invested in it after having it serviced. You'd be rolling the dice going this route though.


Thanks, that's a good way to look at it. I have a lead on a $700 220C with a groomer and brush, but no grass catcher, no wheels, unknown history, and I'd have to ship from Florida. It seems like a better deal to me right now.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

It looks well taken care of but the price is still too high.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> It looks well taken care of but the price is still too high.


Just because of age?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah you could get a new model in the same condition or better for the same price. I'd see if he would come down on price given the age and risk of purchase. You are feeling hesitant for a reason. God forbid you have to get the reel sharpened or replaced. Now you are in it for $1,000 before the thing will cut grass and for that price you could do much better.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I paid $400 for my 220A. I have about $1000 into it at this point. I could've bought a newer model for that amount of cash, but I have a thing for old machines. That said, the unit you posted looks to be in way better shape than mine.

I purchased a new reel, bedknife, some random parts for various things on the mower, a new operator presence bail handle, all new bearings for for the machine. I'm in deep, but I enjoy the challenge and it was my choice to get into this machine. I think $700 is crazy for a 220A, he probably isn't going to be able to part with it for that much. See if he'll move on it, it's a good machine and you'll be happy with it, if you can get it down.

I love my 220A. It's a solid machine and it feels like it'll run for years. It's kind of like driving an old car, it's not nice and loaded with features like a new model, but it's broken in, is extremely reliable and feels like a solid piece of machinery.

Feel free to ask any questions in the JD Greens Mower thread, there are some very smart (wayyy smarter than me) people here at TLF who are happy to help!


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

I can get this 220A for $500 now. Do you guys think that is a decent buy?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reddog90 said:


> I can get this 220A for $500 now. Do you guys think that is a decent buy?


Given it has a known service history? Absolutely.

No shipping and it was someone's personal mower rather than being a cast-off golf mower needing some expensive parts and a bunch of time.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I agree, it looks like a good machine. If it has a relief grind put on the reel already, it would be a no-brainer. I'd probably buy it anyway though. Taking shipping out of the equation makes it even more desirable.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd pull the trigger.


----------

